# My Zoey girl pees in her sleep



## Z&Z's Mom (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am the "mother" of two 17 month old golden retrievers, Zach and Zoey. They are from the same litter so they have been together since birth. As you can imagine, they are inseparable. 

Zach is the emotional one and Zoey is our ADHD dog. When she is awake, she is in constant motion. But when she is asleep, she sometimes pees, and she doesn't even realize it. This just started happening in the last week or so. I called our vet today and have an appointment for Monday afternoon. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has ever experienced this with one of your goldens. Zoey did suffer from a bladder infection about 9 months ago. But she has not had any problems since.

Would appreciate any information anyone can give.

Thanks.

PS. My picture is not a current one. As soon as I can figure out how to change it, I will post a more current picture of our kids.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have never dealt with it but do have some friends with a dog that pees in her sleep. I think it started when she was 4 or 5 years old. In her case I believe it is what's called spayed bitch syndrome. They treat it with a daily pill, don't remember what it is, we call it her pee pill. She's 13 now and it recently got worse and the vets have now put her on estrogen which seems to be helping.

Of course it is possible its something simple like a UTI. The whole zebras vs horses thing!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Our last Golden had this issue for a while. Piper was a beautiful stray the vet estimated at a year old when she found our daughter, who couldn't keep her and gave her to us. (No collar or chip.) She would "spring a leak" in her sleep - sometimes quite a puddle. The worst part was it happened several times on our bed. :-/. We just took her water dish away a couple of hours before bed time. (She used to tank up just before she put herself to bed - on our bed.) After a while it no longer happened. We were blessed to have her for 11 years. She passed on this past February. Once the leak stopped, it never happened again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> I have never dealt with it but do have some friends with a dog that pees in her sleep. I think it started when she was 4 or 5 years old. In her case I believe it is what's *called spayed bitch syndrome. They treat it with a daily pill, don't remember what it is, we call it her pee pill.* She's 13 now and it recently got worse and the vets have now put her on estrogen which seems to be helping.
> 
> Of course it is possible its something simple like a UTI. The whole zebras vs horses thing!


My BIL/SIL's Lab had this.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a pet sitting client with a GSD with spay incontinence. She's on a pill once a day and it has taken care of the problem. Have you discussed with your vet? Is Zoey spayed?


----------



## Z&Z's Mom (Apr 30, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> I have a pet sitting client with a GSD with spay incontinence. She's on a pill once a day and it has taken care of the problem. Have you discussed with your vet? Is Zoey spayed?


Hi! Yes, Zoey has been spayed. I'm taking her to see our vet today. I had both dogs groomed Saturday afternoon, and the groomer said she might have a recessed or inverted vulva. I have never heard of that. 

I guess I will find out this afternoon. 

Thanks everyone for all the replies. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Z&Z's Mom (Apr 30, 2012)

Z&Z's Mom said:


> Hi! Yes, Zoey has been spayed. I'm taking her to see our vet today. I had both dogs groomed Saturday afternoon, and the groomer said she might have a recessed or inverted vulva. I have never heard of that.
> 
> I guess I will find out this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the replies. I will keep you posted.


Well, we went to the vet yesterday. He thinks Zoey is suffering from one of three things ... either incontinence, UTI or a hormonal imbalance. After asking me several questions and just giving her a little pet, he prescribed $70 worth of Proin for incontinence. When I got home I researched Proin and found that it is a very dangerous drug. I am not going to give it to her, and the Vet will not let me return it. Probably the last time I am going to that vet. Going to get a second opinion.

BTW, this picture is of Zach and Zoey at 9 months. I will try to post pictures that are more current.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They are a lovely pair. I bet 2 is loads of fun!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is what my friend gives their dog for spayed bitch syndrome. I have never researched it myself, but knowing how fully she researches the pros and cons of everything (annoying sometimes!!), and she has a PhD in toxicology, I'd personally feel safe using it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They have her on the lowest dose that still works.


----------



## dwhitnee (Mar 8, 2015)

*Did you find a solution?*

Did you ever find a solution? Our 2 year old, Lili, has had this problem from puppidom. At first we thought it was UTI, but she has had sleep leaking issues since the beginning. We've had her on the Proin for a while. We thought it worked for a while, but no.

It happens mostly when she is exhausted or very relaxed and passed out. Typically not at night though. Usually late afternoon/evening. We let her out every two hours. Unfortunately when she is lying on one of us on the couch she is super relaxed....


----------



## Z&Z's Mom (Apr 30, 2012)

dwhitnee said:


> Did you ever find a solution? Our 2 year old, Lili, has had this problem from puppidom. At first we thought it was UTI, but she has had sleep leaking issues since the beginning. We've had her on the Proin for a while. We thought it worked for a while, but no.
> 
> It happens mostly when she is exhausted or very relaxed and passed out. Typically not at night though. Usually late afternoon/evening. We let her out every two hours. Unfortunately when she is lying on one of us on the couch she is super relaxed....


Good Morning! I have been off the forum for so long I had to reset my password. Sorry it took so long. I'm a little password challenged.

Zoey has been on Proin consistently now for 3 months. I was hesitant to give her this medicine because of some of the reviews I had read about it. However, she began having more and more accidents so I took her to our vet (we have a different vet now that I really trust). She explained that it was not uncommon for spayed females to have this problem. The dosage they have her on is 50mg twice a day for 30 days, then we went to same dose once a day. That's where we are now. The last time we were in to see our vet she suggested we could try same dose every 48 hours to see how Zoey does. I'm going to start that soon. She did say this is a life long medication. So we will see how it goes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

My beautiful dog, Piper, had the same problem. It started out as an occasional accident and just got worse and worse until we went the Proin route ourselves. She lived a long and happy life.


----------

